# Want the most frosty, sweet sugary NUgz!>?



## MoN3yb4Gs (Mar 26, 2010)

Try sucanat, this stuff is LOADED with mineral, and is an awesome source of sugar for flowering plants. My friend told me about his secret, and I've used it on my buds for the last few feeding regimens. I've noticed a substantial increase in trics, and stickiness. Anyone else use this ever?

Ive got a sweet tooth for sugary, candy-flavored ganja. In fact, sugar is not only the cannabis plants source of energy for growth; its also the primary factor that determines how good your favorite herb will taste when you smoke it. In my many years of horticultural experimentation, Ive tried many different sugar supplements to augment my plants health and flavor, and I want to share a few of my favorites. Some of this information will be a refresher course for seasoned growers, but Id like to start at the beginning for the introductory grower and briefly explain the importance of sugar to plants. Plants make their own sugars (carbohydrates) through photosynthesis. Plants combine light energy (from the sun or a high-intensity discharge lamp) with water and CO2 from the atmosphere (or a CO2 tank or burner), and the result is sugar. This sugar is the essential source of energy thats utilized for all cellular division and the formation of plant structures (i.e., huge, dank buds). Now, you cant grow a plant in the dark by watering it with sugar, but under otherwise good growing conditions, you can supplement your nutrient solution with extra sugars to boost the natural levels created by photosynthesis and make your plants more vigorous and productive. The real icing on the cake, though, comes from the fact that a little extra sugar will improve not only the yield of your garden but also the flavor of your favorite herb. 

For serious growers and/or gadget collectors, you can even measure the amount of sugar (on this scale, we call it brix, pronounced bree) in your plant with a device called a refractometer. Dont shy away from the fancy name if youre afraid of complicated devices; this tool is super-easy to operate. Using a sap extractor (or a pair of pliers), you can squeeze a drop of juice out of a leaf and then place it on the refractometers viewing plate. Look through the lens and you will see an obvious line running across a column of numbers. Brix readings above 12 indicate good plant health and a strong immune system. With a device like this, youll impress your friends (Oooha refracto-what?) and also be able to detect when a change in your feeding program or environment affects your crop as the readings go up or down. Frequent checks of brix content in leaf tissue will tell you whether your plants are on course or falling behind. Peaceful Valley Farm Supply sells refractometers for $100, and you can find them online at groworganic.com. 

Until about seven or eight years ago, using sugar as a plant supplement was a little-known trick more often employed by grandmothers on their houseplants than ganja growers on their herb. But now the hydroponics market is full of sugar (carbohydrate) supplements. In the beginning, there were several glucose-based products, such as Carbo Load, Carbo Max, Karbo Boost, etc. These are very cost-effective products as far as plant supplements go, but theyre not as cheap as raw glucose itself (usually sold as dextrose or corn sugarits really the same thing), available at brewery-supply outlets and online for just over $1 per poundless than $1 a pound if you buy in bulk. While glucose is readily available to plants as a form of supplemental carbohydrates, its just one form of a simple sugar and lacks the rich flavor found in other, darker kinds of sugar. It can also be difficult to dissolve: If you dump a large amount into water all at once, it has a tendency to form into a gelatinous wad of goo (of which even a small amount can wreak havoc in a hydro garden with small drippers or emitters). To avoid this, dissolve the amount necessary for your reservoir into a beaker of warm water first and pour off the dissolved liquid. Leave any undissolved materials at the bottom of the beaker and add more water until fully dissolved. The use of these products will indeed boost brix levels, but it doesnt do much for flavor enhancement, which is what this article is all about. 

My all-time-favorite source of supplemental sugar isnt sold by a plant-nutrient company. Its Sucanata form of dark raw sugar sold as a sweetener for foods in natural-food stores everywhere. But Sucanat is a great sweetener for your sinsemilla, too. Made by Wholesome Sweeteners, Sucanat is short for Sugar Cane Natural, a dried cane extract available for under $3 per pound. Sucanat is darker than most organic sugars and has a more molasses-like consistency to it because it hasnt been separated or refined. It will increase the brix content in plants, but the darker sugar has more vitamins and minerals and a rich caramel aroma as well. Sucanat dissolves readily in hot water and doesnt seem to turn into goo like dextrose does.

I picked mine up at the local food co-op it's about 3 bucks a pound. A worthy investment! Peace!


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 26, 2010)

Great read, and Info! appriciate u sharing this. i currently use Humboldt nutrients HONEY (ES&hydro) and i feel it has done NUMBERS to my plants health and growth rate.

+rep


----------



## suleman (Mar 27, 2010)

I like Molasses. But since this isn't really a nutrient just like Molasses I'm gonna have to go find some


----------



## Danthebull (Mar 27, 2010)

Can you explain how and when to use this in the grow cycle..... Thanks Danny


----------



## MoN3yb4Gs (Mar 27, 2010)

....Well DTB, 
I've used this in my hydro tanks, as an additive; as well as mixing a solution of it into my soil watering can. The important thing to remember is to DISSOLVE THE SUCANAT COMPLETELY! I do this by simply using my coffee percolator on the stove. I put the unit on low, and slow dissolve the sucanat in pure water. You'll want to make sure and not boil or heat it up too much so as not to boil off any values. It will dissolve and shouldn't have any residuals in your mixture. This tincture can now be dumped directly into hydroponics tanks or mixed into watering cans if using soil. Add throughout the flowering cycle, when you feed. That's it! Improve taste and increase stickiness all in one!

...Now.. One thing I don't want to leave you in the dark on..

EVERYONE WILL BE AFTER YOUR SWEET, SUGARY, FROSTLY NUGS. 
EVERYONE, AND EVERYTHING! 
REMEMBER: This will send bugs into a FRENZY! So... If you have pest problems, make sure to address the issues before trying to use this method. 
Sealed room recommend ~!
=)


----------



## jolly8541 (Mar 27, 2010)

Very interesting y'all, great info that I will put to use IMMEIDATELY. I've got about 40 plants 3 weeks before harvest, if I start now will I be able reap any benefits? I've always used molasses at the end of flowering after tapering off nutrients. I just that that it was a good source of clean nutirents as my plants finished up. I didnt know that you could use different sources and get the benefits you speak of . We will see shortly....


----------



## MoN3yb4Gs (Mar 27, 2010)

Sooner the start the better!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Mar 27, 2010)

my last grow i began using raw unfiltered natural honey from the health store and look at my babies...Papaya And Bluemystic this go round i'll use it on my BLZ and Swiss Cheese...Peace


----------



## MoN3yb4Gs (Mar 27, 2010)

There's a honey farm right down the road from my place. I'll be hittin' them up tomorrow!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Mar 27, 2010)

MoN3yb4Gs said:


> There's a honey farm right down the road from my place. I'll be hittin' them up tomorrow!


 lol did you see the pics of my girls on the vine and after chop my my....


----------



## NuBud335 (Mar 27, 2010)

This is awesome stuff here. Im going to be starting my first grow in a couple weeks and im gathering the best ideas and tutorials. Its me and a couple other friends. We are each going to buy a pack of seeds of our choice and divvy them up and grow so we each get 3 different killer nugs. This sugar idea will make those killer buds even more......killer..so in turn it goes from killer to Piffy!


----------



## MoN3yb4Gs (Mar 27, 2010)

.......aye


----------



## billy cones (Mar 27, 2010)

I have 'brown sugar' can that be used?


----------



## MoN3yb4Gs (Mar 28, 2010)

no, brown sugar is refined. thus all the minerals are stripped out of it.


----------



## sagensour (Mar 28, 2010)

Kool man. I use Humboldt Honey and Bud Candy. Dont know if I see a diffrence. Been told sugars are a waste of money. Ill keep useing em


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 28, 2010)

i cant see how they would be useless as the plant IS making glucose (sugar)

HN honey (ES&hydro) has done wonders for my crop!!


----------



## IAm5toned (Mar 28, 2010)

hmmm i have about 2lbs of natural raw sugar cane extract in the kitchen now... i use it in coffee on the rare occasions i drink it and also to make baklava sauce. it adds a very subtle flavor when used properly to pastries...
im thinking its the same thing as this Sucanat. either way its unrefined sugar cane extract, dark crystals, what you would expect crystalized molasses to look like.

what concentration of the sugar per gal are you currently running?


----------



## imLIFTED (Mar 28, 2010)

I got some bagseed mids shit shwag goin on now.. only been like 4 days since germ but I'm trying to grow some hidden treasures outta these. Definately goin to look into this when the time comes. Anything helps eh? Great info, + rep!


----------



## MoN3yb4Gs (Mar 28, 2010)

Sucanat is organically grown with no added preservatives and additives.
Sucanat (which is a concatenation of Sugar Cane Natural) is non-refined cane sugar that has not had the molasses removed from it like refined white sugar. It is essentially pure dried sugar cane juice. Sucanat retains its molasses during the refining process. For this reason, it is known for its strong and distinctive flavor. Because Sucanat is less processed, it has retained more vitamins and minerals. Sucanat is widely available The taste of Sucanat is similar to brown sugar. Unlike regular brown sugar, sucanat is grainy instead of crystalline. High molasses content of Sucanat also makes it high in potassium and other nutrients.
A product that is similar to Sucanat is called "Jaggery." Jaggery is commonly sold by Indian Grocers. Jaggery is not an organic product, however, so if an organic product is desired, Sucanat should be used.


----------



## Cow Tea (Mar 28, 2010)

I know it's variable, but what is a good approximate starting point for adding this to hydro/ soil. Is it a specific weight per gallon or volume per gallon?


----------



## Danthebull (Mar 28, 2010)

MoN3yb4Gs said:


> ....Well DTB,
> I've used this in my hydro tanks, as an additive; as well as mixing a solution of it into my soil watering can. The important thing to remember is to DISSOLVE THE SUCANAT COMPLETELY! I do this by simply using my coffee percolator on the stove. I put the unit on low, and slow dissolve the sucanat in pure water. You'll want to make sure and not boil or heat it up too much so as not to boil off any values. It will dissolve and shouldn't have any residuals in your mixture. This tincture can now be dumped directly into hydroponics tanks or mixed into watering cans if using soil. Add throughout the flowering cycle, when you feed. That's it! Improve taste and increase stickiness all in one!
> 
> ...Now.. One thing I don't want to leave you in the dark on..
> ...


thank mate. great bit of info. I'll be starting soon as i get some.

P.s check my thread ((( https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/302501-hi-everyone-my-first-grow-post3783983.html#post3783983 ))) for the grow im doing. 8 x PPP 8 x armageddon and 8 x white russian. veg 5 weeks 9 gallon pots 1 week flower so far. Any help would be much appreciated. oh and here are a few pics for your interest and your help.

Again......Thanks ever so much!!!!

Dan


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Mar 28, 2010)

What makes the sucanat better than Black Strap Molases? Black strap has pottasium and mag. Not sure how much, have it down stairs though. Can you tell us how much this sucanat has, and what other benificials.


----------



## kronic420smoke (Mar 28, 2010)

i heard if u mix reg sugar with water and feed it to the plant will that work make it crystallyer or would sugar even do anything to the plant to make it healthy??


----------



## homebrewer (Mar 28, 2010)

How much sugar per gallon? Products like Sweet from Botanicare given a dilution rate of 10ml/gallon don't change the specific gravity of water, yet have a positive impact on plant performance.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Mar 28, 2010)

Since reading this thread I have been looking up sucanat ~ This is the nutrient fact
Nutrient Facts
Serving Size: 1 Teaspoon
Servings per Container: 0

Amount Per Serving% Daily Value

*Calories*15

Calories from Fat0

*Total Fat*0 g0%

Saturated Fat0 g0%

*Cholesterol*0 mg0%

*Sodium*0 mg0%

*Total Carbohydrates*4 g0%

Dietary Fiber0 g0%

Sugars4 g*

*Protein*0 g*

Vitamin A0%

Vitamin C0%

Calcium0%

Iron0%

*Daily value not established.


Other Ingredients: 100% organic evaporated cane juice.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Mar 28, 2010)

This is the Nutrient fact for Black Strap Molases~
Nutrient Facts
Serving Size: 1 Tablespoon
Servings per Container: 32

Amount Per Serving% Daily Value

*Calories*60

Calories from Fat0

*Total Fat*0 g0%

Saturated Fat0 g0%

*Cholesterol*0 Milligrams0%

*Sodium*0 mg0%

*Potassium*730 mg20%

*Total Carbohydrates*14 g4%

Dietary Fiber0 g0%

Sugars10 g*

*Protein*0 g*

Calcium10%

Iron15%

Vitamin B610%

Magnesium8%

*Daily value not established.


Other Ingredients: Organic molasses.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm sticking with BlackStrap Molases.


----------



## MoN3yb4Gs (Mar 31, 2010)

suleman said:


> I like Molasses. But since this isn't really a nutrient just like Molasses I'm gonna have to go find some


Sucanat: The trade name for this product stands for SUgar CAne NATural, and is made from evaporated sugar cane juice. It is then milled into granules much the same size as white sugar, but with a tawny hue. Sucanat is about 88 percent sucrose, or simple sugar, as compared to table sugar, which is 99 percent sucrose, but it retains more vitamins, minerals, and other trace nutrients found in sugar cane. Sucanat has a mild but distinct flavor, with a hint of molasses. Sucanat is rich in minerals (calcium, iron, magnesium, phosphorus, and potassium) trace elements (chromium, copper, zinc, and other) and vitamins. Sucanat contains up to 3% mineral salts, while brown and turbinado sugars contain only 0.5%. Sucanat may be confused with turbinado sugar, however; the two are fundamentally different. Turbinado sugar contains only a trace amount of its original molasses content, making it similar to refined sugar except with a golden color and a hint of molasses flavor. Sucanat, on the other hand, retains its full molasses content and flavor, thus making it, as stated above, pure dried cane juice. Its grainy form also contrasts with the clear, crystalline form of turbinado.

Molasses: Unsulphured molasses is made from the juice of sun-ripened cane; sulfured molasses is a byproduct of refined sugar; blackstrap molasses is the residue of the cane syrup after the sugar crystals have been separated. It is very nutritious, with high levels of calcium, iron, and potassium.

Honey: A whole food made by bees from flower nectar.


----------



## MoN3yb4Gs (Mar 31, 2010)

MoN3yb4Gs said:


>


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Mar 31, 2010)

If you look at the minerals and such on the back of a bag of succant you will see it is very very low in Pottasium. It does not hold all the properties of molases. 
Grab a Bottle of Black strap and look how much P and Mag is in it, then grab any bag of suckant and look at it. There's the truth.

Molases is a much better product for flowering.


----------



## MoN3yb4Gs (Mar 31, 2010)

This isn't a molasses vs sucanat thread. They are two different things, and sucanat is chalked full of trace elements that won't show up in the standard nutritional table. Plus I've already informed you the beauty of sucanat is that it retains it's molasses content!
Do some more research before posting up the first nutrition facts chart you can find to try and disprove my thread. 
I personally don't have anything against blackstrap, but you've never even used sucanat. Now you think that because you googled sucanat you can come here and thrash on me? I on the other hand have personal proof that using this stuff does wonders, so keep your speculation to your self. 
so, if you want to keep using your viscous byproduct of the processing of sugar cane or sugar beets into sugar go for it.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Mar 31, 2010)

MoN3yb4Gs said:


> This isn't a molasses vs sucanat thread. They are two different things, and sucanat is chalked full of trace elements that won't show up in the standard nutritional table. Plus I've already informed you the beauty of sucanat is that it retains it's molasses content!
> Do some more research before posting up the first nutrition facts chart you can find to try and disprove my thread.
> I personally don't have anything against blackstrap, but you've never even used sucanat. Now you think that because you googled sucanat you can come here and thrash on me? I on the other hand have personal proof that using this stuff does wonders, so keep your speculation to your self.
> so, if you want to keep using your viscous byproduct of the processing of sugar cane or sugar beets into sugar go for it.


Your funny and misleading. 
I did not google, I went to the store and looked at every succant item they had, and it's crap. It holds some trace elements of the molases, like flavor and 20 mg of Pottasium.
\Molases (Blackstrap,Organic) has 730 mg of Pottasium and 8% magnesium, which by the way succant does not. Matter of fact I did not find any trace elements in succant that would help a flowering plant except for the miniscule amount (20mg) of pottasium.

Oh and by the way....Piss up a rope  And keep following your buddy's grow.


----------



## MoN3yb4Gs (Mar 31, 2010)

troll on goldenshower13... troll on...


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Mar 31, 2010)

MoN3yb4Gs said:


> troll on goldenshower13... troll on...


  Awww funny stuff. Golden shower LOL . If I didn't pull in 5-7 oz a plant I proably would act out in foul and vulgar ways, like yourself.


----------



## plaguedog (Apr 2, 2010)

The Potash and mag in molasses is minimal to plant production anyways. People that are using molasses as a fertilzer are completely on the wrong track.......


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 2, 2010)

plaguedog said:


> The Potash and mag in molasses is minimal to plant production anyways. People that are using molasses as a fertilzer are completely on the wrong track.......


 You Don't see the value in Potassium and magnesium in growing cannabis  Have you no idea what it does for the microrganisms or the simple fact that molases in one form or another is in most bud blooming products.


----------



## plaguedog (Apr 3, 2010)

Just an fyi, kelp has as many trace elements or more.

And molasses doesn't directly feed the plant, it feeds the soil, no shit. I use it, but people thinking it is a nutrient on it's own are completely wrong.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 5, 2010)

plaguedog said:


> Just an fyi, kelp has as many trace elements or more.
> 
> And molasses doesn't directly feed the plant, it feeds the soil, no shit. I use it, but people thinking it is a nutrient on it's own are completely wrong.


 Molases has Pottasium in it, that goes to the plant via the roots just lke any fertlizer.


----------



## Iamabongman (Apr 5, 2010)

sucanat is that the same as sugar in the raw?


----------



## jakethetank (Apr 6, 2010)

I dont want my buds tasting like fake sugar cane, i want them tasting like dank herb..


----------



## MoN3yb4Gs (Apr 6, 2010)

jakethetank said:


> I dont want my buds tasting like fake sugar cane, i want them tasting like dank herb..


you're an idiot.


----------



## lazaah (Apr 6, 2010)

correct me if im on the wrong track here, but wouldnt the point of using the sugar over molasses be because of the lack of nutrient?

I use a chemical bloom nutrient, i wouldnt want to go adding molasses if they have P or K because im already suppling them via my chemicals.

So in my mind I would use the sugar over molasses to get the extra glucose to the buds resulting in the sticky sweetness, and not burning my plants from over fert.

Im inexparienced but this is the drift i caught from this?


----------



## 808fatcloudsTWO (Apr 6, 2010)

aye bros..im about 2 months into flowering with 2 plants n i was wondering how much sucanat or watevers do i mix per gallon of water...im using soil btw..
n im going to kepp'em flowering for about 3 weeks more for tha process to really kick in....


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 7, 2010)

lazaah said:


> correct me if im on the wrong track here, but wouldnt the point of using the sugar over molasses be because of the lack of nutrient?
> 
> I use a chemical bloom nutrient, i wouldnt want to go adding molasses if they have P or K because im already suppling them via my chemicals.
> 
> ...


MOlases will not burn your plants and it one of the main ingredints in most super blooms (nutes) and will act as a catylist for other nutes you are useing, very safe and effective. One must try it and decied for themselfs.



808fatcloudsTWO said:


> aye bros..im about 2 months into flowering with 2 plants n i was wondering how much sucanat or watevers do i mix per gallon of water...im using soil btw..
> n im going to kepp'em flowering for about 3 weeks more for tha process to really kick in....


 Start with 2 TBL per gallon and add to whatever ou are giving them until harvest. I either get milk jugs and add 2 tbls to each and let sit for 2-3 days or heat up a cup of water in microwave and add 2 tbls so it dissolves faster.
 Try the MOlases it is a postive. And has much more (x10) nutrients than suc....


----------



## MoN3yb4Gs (Apr 7, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> MOlases will not burn your plants and it one of the main ingredints in most super blooms (nutes) and will act as a catylist for other nutes you are useing, very safe and effective. One must try it and decied for themselfs.
> agreed!
> 
> Start with 2 TBL per gallon and add to whatever ou are giving them until harvest. I either get milk jugs and add 2 tbls to each and let sit for 2-3 days or heat up a cup of water in microwave and add 2 tbls so it dissolves faster.
> Try the MOlases it is a postive. And has much more (x10) nutrients than suc....


These are accurate dosages for these sweeteners. However I would not recommend microwaving your water, but that's just personal preference. I heat it up on the stone. You don't want to boil it, but warm it to help dissolve the sugars. 
Use molasses and sucanat if you like! But don't feed into the statement that molasses has 10x the nutrients. That is just not factual. Sugars are called complex carbs for a reason. We're talking micros, and macros. There are minerals, and nutrients of these sugars that are robbed by the refining process. Both have their strengths and weakness, like anything. It's a matter of opinion, and experience. I personally, unlike golden have and continue to use both sucanat, and molasses. They are best be used together, as they are not the same thing. The properties are changed by the refining process. Molasses is highly processed, sucanat is not. I might even add some honey, or agave nectar. You don't need to worry about overloading your plants with sucanat. They will use what they can extract and the rest will be used when needed. Just a much cheaper alternative to chemically processed boosters. peace.


----------



## MoN3yb4Gs (Apr 7, 2010)

lazaah said:


> correct me if im on the wrong track here, but wouldnt the point of using the sugar over molasses be because of the lack of nutrient?
> 
> I use a chemical bloom nutrient, i wouldnt want to go adding molasses if they have P or K because im already suppling them via my chemicals.
> 
> ...



MoN3y.. =)


----------



## PBFseedco. (Apr 7, 2010)

So how much sucant to a gallon of water when using soil as a medium? Would it even effect Fox Farm Ocean Forest (soil)?


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 7, 2010)

So Money I would like to know what suculant has in it? What minerals? I know for a fact 1 TBL molases has 
730mgs of Potassium
8% magnesium
10 grams of sugar
Vitamin b6
Potassium is what you want when flowering and suculant has 20 mg Potassium. 
Seems Molases is more than X10 when it comes to what counts.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm not trying to start a bitch, I just want some facts instead of "my friend told me his secret ingredient" One never knows with out facts. I would like to know.


----------



## Cow Tea (May 20, 2010)

yo money, when we gonna hear about some kind of dosage? I've been wanting to use this stuff ever since I first looked at your thread a while back, but you never answered my or anyone else's questions about some kind of estimate (even rough) of how much to use. I hope you respond, because I'm approaching week 5 of 12/12 and I've had this sucant stuff sitting in my cupboard for weeks.

*edit - BTW I'm running 18 gal DWC... don't pay attention to the title of my sig. I need to change it, because I switched my grow to DWC.


----------



## DrWhite (May 21, 2010)

Is it just me or does this thread seem like the biggest shill ever?


----------



## potsticker (May 21, 2010)

Your plants don't use sugar directly. Sugar gives extra food to the microorganisms in the soil. The microorganisms feed the roots. More sugar = more microorganisms = more food for your plant. Ive tried other sugars besides molasses and they only attract bugs. I don't want to rip on your thread but if you're telling people this "Sucanat" is better than molasses for ganja than I have to disagree.


----------



## supdro (Aug 15, 2010)

most people have their bs opinions... when you add mol it's not for blooming so looking for potassium or any other growth factors may aid but it's not needed. with a chemistry in mind. using sugars will aid in the growth and uptake of plants. just like how we use sugars or carbs for performance.


----------



## Kevdogg5555 (Aug 18, 2010)

nice post bro for 1, 2 nice avatar pic supdro hahah, (Arnold is numero uno) hahaha. 

QUESTION: looked up sucanat.. and I find suger for human consumption... maybe im doing a lazy search but i was wonder is there any particular brand base toward plants?


----------



## orionhcca (Aug 18, 2010)

i use organic mayple syrup


----------



## lazaah (Aug 18, 2010)

doesnt subcool use sucanant?


----------



## supdro (Aug 24, 2010)

lazaah said:


> doesnt subcool use sucanant?


he does i have read it in one of his posts. sucanat is to be used if going natural. i put some in an unnatural state(hydro) and my plant wilted like no other and the tub stank. i use dwc. good thing i am days away from harvest but it didn't do so well.


----------



## littleflavio (Aug 26, 2010)

hey would sugar rock help? it is said to be all natural withoun any preservatives...would honey work as well? ima try look for sucanat tomorrow in the health store or natural honey. how do you feed your plants with it though? do i dissolve it? so you mean to say thay regular white or brown sugar wont do the trick? would it hurt my plant just in case i try putting some


----------



## littleflavio (Aug 26, 2010)

can i just get a pure cane juice and give it to my plants then...nothing can top that when it comes to being natural and taking out the minerals


----------



## Carlos24 (Jan 23, 2011)

if u guys want some frosty,sticky,sweet smelling buds u are gonna need sweet by botanicare,humboldt honey es,cha ching fox farm,snow storm ultra, and SUCANANT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dudemandigo (Jan 23, 2011)

un-sulfered molasses did great things for my plants 2 tbs/gal water every other feeding


----------



## Commander Rainbow Veins (Jan 23, 2011)

Would adding both blackstrap molasses and Sucanat to plants be harmful in anyway?
It seems to me that both products do very well 

subcool's babies always look so good and he uses sucanat doesn't he?


----------



## lochem (Jan 24, 2011)

dudemandigo said:


> un-sulfered molasses did great things for my plants 2 tbs/gal water every other feeding


dude,
did u ever try foliar feeding with molasses? if yes do you have any tips? when, how much etc


----------



## dudemandigo (Jan 24, 2011)

i have done a foliar feeding with molasses, i added one tbs/gal, with other organic nutes. I didnt really notice much difference though, water would probably work just as well, and wont attract bugs.


----------



## greenpower000 (Jan 27, 2011)

MoN3yb4Gs said:


> Try sucanat, this stuff is LOADED with mineral, and is an awesome source of sugar for flowering plants. My friend told me about his secret, and I've used it on my buds for the last few feeding regimens. I've noticed a substantial increase in trics, and stickiness. Anyone else use this ever?
> 
> Ive got a sweet tooth for sugary, candy-flavored ganja. In fact, sugar is not only the cannabis plants source of energy for growth; its also the primary factor that determines how good your favorite herb will taste when you smoke it. In my many years of horticultural experimentation, Ive tried many different sugar supplements to augment my plants health and flavor, and I want to share a few of my favorites. Some of this information will be a refresher course for seasoned growers, but Id like to start at the beginning for the introductory grower and briefly explain the importance of sugar to plants. Plants make their own sugars (carbohydrates) through photosynthesis. Plants combine light energy (from the sun or a high-intensity discharge lamp) with water and CO2 from the atmosphere (or a CO2 tank or burner), and the result is sugar. This sugar is the essential source of energy thats utilized for all cellular division and the formation of plant structures (i.e., huge, dank buds). Now, you cant grow a plant in the dark by watering it with sugar, but under otherwise good growing conditions, you can supplement your nutrient solution with extra sugars to boost the natural levels created by photosynthesis and make your plants more vigorous and productive. The real icing on the cake, though, comes from the fact that a little extra sugar will improve not only the yield of your garden but also the flavor of your favorite herb.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great advice!!!!!!! Don't let haters get to ya...... they just think they know everything. Me personaly.... if ya don't like what's in my thread... don't read it ! And shurly don't post. 

Hope everything is going good with your current grow.... I just started a new grow.... maybe I will get some black strap and some sucanat and use one on half and one on the other half and let her rippppp. Sound like something you guys would be intrested in? + rep man !!!!!


----------

